# Crack for the MAC Addict - My Stash! PICS!



## abbyquack (Sep 20, 2008)

I did this really quickly, so I hope the photos aren't total crap! I will be putting more along the way, but wanted to put this up anyways. This is MAC products only. ENJOY!










Quads (L to R, top to bottom): Fafi 1 & 2, Sweetie Cakes, Shadowy Lady, Tempting, Stowaways, Spiced Chocolate.

Palettes: Heatherette, Holiday 04 Cool Eyes, Dress Camp, Holiday 07 Smokey Eyes, Holiday 04 Eyes/Lips.





Tailormade Warm Eyes





Blushes: X-Rocks, Lady Blush, Secret Blush, Spaced Out, Peachykeen, Well-Dressed, Blooming x2, Eversun.





Powders/Bronzers (Clockwise from Left): Golden Bronzer, Refined Golden Bronzer, Coupe d'Chic Iridescent Pressed Powder, Shimpagne MSF, Shooting Star MSF, Lightscapade x2 MSF, Gold Deposit MSF, Medium MSF, NC15 Studio Fix, NC30 Studio Fix, Solar Riche Bronzer x2.





MSFs up-close (Clockwise from Left): Lightscapade (2 in boxes), Gold Deposit, Medium, Shimpagne, Shooting Star.





Lipsticks: (L to R, front to back): Naked to the Core, Pop Circle, Impassioned, Powerhouse, Sunsonic, Scifidelity; Tanarama, Pervette, Pretty Please, Melrose Mood, Vegas Volt; Craving, Melrose Mood, Ahoy There, 1N, Snob, Port Red; Blankety, Viva Glam II, Fleshpot, Myth, Cherish, Honeylove.





Lip/Lustreglasses: Love Knot, Prr, Cult of Cherry, Jampacked, Liquer, Snowgirl, Starlet Kiss, Bonus Beat, Pink Grapefruit x2, Naked Space x2. 





LipGelees: Dewy Jube, Lu-Be-Lu, Jellybabe, Glosspitality, Goldensoft, Glosspitality.





Bing & Kirsch Mattenes
Dazzleglass: Pleasure Principle, Funtabulous, Bare Necessity, Comet Blue, Miss Fizz, Rags 2 Riches.





Pigments: Pink Pearl, Jardin Aires, Mega Rich, Vanilla, Antique Gold, Jewelmarine Glitter, All-Over Gloss in Astonish.









Eyeshadows: Angelcake, Budding Beauty, Playful, Star Violet, Illegal Cargo, Trax, Cranberry, Whistle, Sunset B, Post Haste, Hepcat, Fig1, Signed Sealed, Stars N Rockets, Nocturnelle, Lotusland, Mothbrown, Top Hat, Typographic, Satellite Dreams, Graphology, Pandamonium, Prussian, Nile, Climate Blue, Talent Pool, Clarity, Newly Minted, Cool Heat, Haunting, Waternymph, Warm Chill, Aquavert, Vellum, Chrome Yellow, Overgrown, Pagan, Nylon, Gorgeous  Gold, Ricepaper, Goldmine, Daisychain, Warming Trend, Soba, Woodwinked, Amber Lights x2, Ochre Style, Wedge, Motif, Smoke and Diamonds, All That Glitters, Honey Lust, Vapour, Shroom, Blanc Type, Naked Lunch, Gleam, Grand Entrance, Shore Leave, Tete A Tint, Rule x2, Grain, Mulch, Sable, Jest, Paradisco, Lovebud, Copperplate, Expensive Pink, Girlie, Coppering, Handwritten, Gesso, Carbon, Black Tied, Femme Fi, Evening Aura x2, Time & Space, Magnetic Fields. 





Fluidlines: BlackTrack, Frost Lite, Dipdown, Blitz N Glitz, Macroviolet, Rich Ground, Blue Peep.





MES: Row 1: Fresh Green Mix, Family Silver, Engaging. Row 2: Odd Couple, Sea and Sky, Hot Contrast x2. Row 3: Burning Ambition/Illusionary, Mi'Lady, Silversmith.





Paint Pots: Row 1: Painterly, Mosscape, Pharoah, Otherworldly. Row 2: Painterly, Bare Study, Electro Sky.





Mascara: Mythic Blue Zoom Lash, Pro Longlash Burnt Umber, Plush Lash in Plushblack (x2) and Brownette. 





Eye Pencils: Sofsparkle Holiday 07 Set (Goldenair, Peacocked, Iris Accents, Nightsky), Phone me/Text me, Fab Orchid, Dash Lily, Nighthawk/Front Row, Reflecto,Ultra-Chill, Raven, Feline (in box), Foxy Lady, Fascinating, Teddy.





Lip Pencils: Subculture, Vino, Mother Pearl





Shadesticks: Luckyjade, Beiging, Shimmersand, Corn.





Glitter Eyeliners: Copperfield, Blitzed, Wonderwhite, Oxidate.





Nail Lacquers: Silverstruck, Resortware, Phosphor.





Glimmer Shimmers in Orange Twink, Sweet & Shy
CCB in Pearl
Paints: Bare Canvas, Flammable.





Concealers both in NC20, Studio Fix Fluid (NC25) Hyper Real (NW200)





Sponges (or what's left of them!), Fix +, Brush Cleanser





Brushes/Brush Roll: 182 on the side. The following are somewhere in the roll: 150, 169, 187, 188, 116, 190, 194, 209, 219, 222, 224, 217, 266, 252, 212, 239, 272, 227, 213.

Not Pictured: Colour Forms Advanced Brushes, Pigment Samples.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 20, 2008)

Great collection!  I ended up with 2 Bloomings too - perfect flush of colour.

Thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## nunu (Sep 21, 2008)

great collection!! love the eyeshadows.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your collection... you have a great collection.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow! That's a great collection. Those eye shadows... I want too!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I may have to steal some of your eyeshadows; just so you know.  lol


----------



## nikki (Sep 21, 2008)

That's a lot of great stuff!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

really nice collection, i like it


----------



## User49 (Nov 14, 2008)

Great collection! I just love that I'm not the only one who does this!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2008)

Great collection!! I love your eyeshadows


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2008)

You have a lovely collection


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 14, 2008)

You have such a fantastic collection...Love the pics!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 15, 2008)

wow! you've got a great collection. i'd love to play with all of your eye stuff. quality and quantity. can't beat that


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

wow nice stash!


----------



## sincola (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your stash!! You have a great makeup collection!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 18, 2008)

Great Stash!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 18, 2008)

looks like  a perfect collection! and you're so cute for putting your e/s in color order in the photo


----------



## apaintedlife (Nov 23, 2008)

Great collection!  I love the fluidlines!


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, your stash of eyeshadows are gorgeous.  Are you going to leave them in the pots?


----------

